

Andy Rubin: I think I'm having a Gene Amdahl moment - awolf
http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2011/04/i-think-im-having-gene-amdahl-moment.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FhsDu+%28Android+Developers+Blog%29

======
Kylekramer
Future seems pretty clear. Google pulled an Apple and forked Android into
tablet only for 3.0 and will consolidated the OS for phones and tablets (and
maybe Google TV) in 3.1. Most likely at Google I/O, possibly later. They are
getting bitten in the ass with this coy shit, however. They should just come
out what the future roadmap is and say what happened to this point. All this
waffling and talk of rushing is hurting.

Of course, on a scale of a few years (possibly by fall, who knows), this will
be like Apple banning the Flash complier. A tale, told by nerds, full of sound
and fury, ultimately signifying nothing.

------
kelnos
"As I write this the Android team is still hard at work to bring all the new
Honeycomb features to phones. As soon as this work is completed, we’ll publish
the code."

Does that mean the source to Honeycomb itself will be released, or just that
they're essentially backporting Honeycomb features to the Android 2.x branch,
and will open-source _that_ when it's done? The way that's worded makes me
wonder.

~~~
arron61
Honeycomb was rushed so most likely there are probably a lot of ugly code in
there. In the next release (Ice cream), it will support tablets and phones in
one codeline. Most likely v3.5 or 4.0 so I don't think it's backport, it's
really moving forward.

------
MatthewPhillips
Doesn't add up to me. If you don't want Honeycomb on phones then simply don't
let anyone have Market, Gmail, Maps, and the other Google Apps if they are
putting Honeycomb on phones.

If that's not good enough, and you just don't want Honeycomb on phones
period... then you don't believe in open source.

~~~
sjs382
That's nice in theory, but this isnt about manufacturers putting 3.0 on
phones. It's about ROM developers doing it. You can get those Google apps
pretty easily on your custom mod.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
Do you think so? They are holding back Honeycomb because a few custom roms,
used by a tiny portion of Android users, might port Honeycomb onto phones? I
hope that's not what's holding things back.

